# kidney transplant



## bonkers6728 (Aug 5, 2010)

hi all,i got a kidney transplant in may,ive wanted to move to spain for a few years,would it be expensive to get health insurance?is there any scheme to help you pay for drugs?i know the hospitals are excellent,spain has one the best rates of transplant in europe.would you recommend moving to spain with my condition in the next few years?thanks all


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

bonkers6728 said:


> hi all,i got a kidney transplant in may,ive wanted to move to spain for a few years,would it be expensive to get health insurance?is there any scheme to help you pay for drugs?i know the hospitals are excellent,spain has one the best rates of transplant in europe.would you recommend moving to spain with my condition in the next few years?thanks all



you need to speak to your gp and your consultant before doing anything!! Health care is reciprocal for the first couple of years, but in your situation with ongoing issues, its probably not a good idea to change - if only cos of your notes, medical history getting transferred, language differences etc.............. However, ask your care team what they think!!!

jo xxx


----------



## bonkers6728 (Aug 5, 2010)

thanks Jo,id never go if they thought it was a bad idea.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2010)

bonkers6728 said:


> hi all,i got a kidney transplant in may,ive wanted to move to spain for a few years,would it be expensive to get health insurance?is there any scheme to help you pay for drugs?i know the hospitals are excellent,spain has one the best rates of transplant in europe.would you recommend moving to spain with my condition in the next few years?thanks all


To give an advice in this case is a very delicate thing! But as someone who has also kidney problems (CKD), I dare to give my opinion. With a kidney transplant you need antirejection drugs and some adjustment of diet such as high protein, but you probably already know this. Besides you need regular check ups by consulting a nephrologue. Successful kidney transplant patients can have a very good and nearly normal life quality. You can have all the necessary care in Spain without any problems and as you did write the health care quality is normally excellent. The only thing, which would keep me from moving, is the financial aspect, which could be a problem if you cannot pay the specialist and the medication (expensive!) by your self. A Spanish private insurance will probably not take you with such a health history. If you can have access to the national health system, the problem could be that the doctors may only speak Spanish, as Jojo did mention in her answer. In private hospitals they practically all speak English or/and have translators. But even considering that your project is very possible, if I would be you, I would make sure that in a case that an unexpected problem does happen, you can jump in a plane and get the adequate care in your home country.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2010)

I forgot to mention that if you can have access to the spanish national health care system, and if you are over 65, you will receive your medication for free. At least this is how it works for me.


----------



## bonkers6728 (Aug 5, 2010)

thanks for the reply,i know it would be difficult to get insurance.I'm not over 65.i don't know if i can transfer my entitlements from Ireland to Spain.if i sold my house i would have a good bit left over to keep me going for a while.did you get a transplant?if you did it really makes a huge difference to you're life.thanks again for the reply,you've been very helpful.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2010)

bonkers6728 said:


> thanks for the reply,i know it would be difficult to get insurance.I'm not over 65.i don't know if i can transfer my entitlements from Ireland to Spain.if i sold my house i would have a good bit left over to keep me going for a while.did you get a transplant?if you did it really makes a huge difference to you're life.thanks again for the reply,you've been very helpful.


I wanted to send you I private message about this matter, but it was refused? You apparently do not want, or are not entitled to receive private messages If you can resolve this, problem I will send you the message.
Whatever you decide, I wish you good luck, but be careful!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Eva33 said:


> I wanted to send you I private message about this matter, but it was refused? You apparently do not want, or are not entitled to receive private messages If you can resolve this, problem I will send you the message.
> Whatever you decide, I wish you good luck, but be careful!



Eva, posters need to have made a minimum of 5 posts before they can send or receive private messages. So he needs a couple more posts!!!! Its annoying, but its to protect us all against "spammers" and unwanted adverts 

Jo xxxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2010)

jojo said:


> Eva, posters need to have made a minimum of 5 posts before they can send or receive private messages. So he needs a couple more posts!!!! Its annoying, but its to protect us all against "spammers" and unwanted adverts
> 
> Jo xxxx


OK, I understand.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

bonkers6728 said:


> hi all,i got a kidney transplant in may,ive wanted to move to spain for a few years,would it be expensive to get health insurance?is there any scheme to help you pay for drugs?i know the hospitals are excellent,spain has one the best rates of transplant in europe.would you recommend moving to spain with my condition in the next few years?thanks all


Hi,
Great that you got a transplant. I know someone here who's been waiting 10 years for one - has a wife and two kids. I have no idea how the wife copes. It's a very very sad situation.
You're right, the hospitals here are excellent, in the main. I just wanted to say, be aware that not all hospitals have English speaking staff, and if that's one of your requirements that's one of the first things you should check out. I'm presuming you want to go to the costas, in which case there shouldn't be too much of a problem, but if you go inland or further north I wouldn't expect English speaking staff (although there will be some)


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Hi,
> Great that you got a transplant. I know someone here who's been waiting 10 years for one - has a wife and two kids. I have no idea how the wife copes. It's a very very sad situation.
> You're right, the hospitals here are excellent, in the main. I just wanted to say, be aware that not all hospitals have English speaking staff, and if that's one of your requirements that's one of the first things you should check out. I'm presuming you want to go to the costas, in which case there shouldn't be too much of a problem, but if you go inland or further north I wouldn't expect English speaking staff (although there will be some)


The private hospitals on the costas have english speaking facilities, but the state hospitals dont and there seems to be a bit of "you're in spain, you speak Spanish" attitude - quite rightly, but if you're really poorly, its not quite the right time......

Jo xxx


----------



## bonkers6728 (Aug 5, 2010)

hi Jo,thanks for the reply,I'm not poorly at all.never felt better in my life.if i was going to go it would be at least a year from now.i would try to learn some Spanish before then.my main problem would be access to the Spanish health system,i know no insurer would touch me with a barge pole and i couldn't afford to pay over the long run.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2010)

bonkers6728 said:


> hi Jo,thanks for the reply,I'm not poorly at all.never felt better in my life.if i was going to go it would be at least a year from now.i would try to learn some Spanish before then.my main problem would be access to the Spanish health system,i know no insurer would touch me with a barge pole and i couldn't afford to pay over the long run.


If you send one more message to this forum, I will be able to send you my private message. Most of people think that once you have kidney transplant you are in poor condition. It is good that you mention "I'm not poorly at all.never felt better in my life". Lack of information and knowledge can lead to very poor advice.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

No I appreciate that you're not feeling unwell, heck, thats why you had the transplant and I'll bet you feel amazing compared to before the op!!! I guess what I should have said is that you'll need to be monitored more carefully !!!

Jo xxx


----------



## bonkers6728 (Aug 5, 2010)

thats true, ill be attending hospitals for the rest of my days,it is worrying that i would have to get a new consultant but i think i can have a better life in spain rather than ireland.you only live once and all that stuff!!!


----------

